# Anyone watch Phil Robertson on Hannity?



## azpredatorhunter

Phil Robertson was on Hannity tonight...Phil was talking about isis / isil he said he would love to teach them about Jesus, but he thinks it's probably to late, so it's " Convert them or Kill them". Got to love him... set your dvr...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

35 views and not one reply??? I guess y' all watch cnn...


----------



## DeereGuy

I missed it...damn it.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## Dang Dawg

Sorry don't watch much TV, Way to many coyotes to be killed!


----------



## A10hunter

I only watch fox news for hannity & o'reily, but I missed that. Dang, I will have to go onto the website & see if I can find it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

nope

dont care for either of them


----------



## texaspredatorhunter

I agree with Phil. However long they have been fighting we cant change any of it. Where I was in Afghanistan they didn't even know why I was there just that they didn't want us there.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

texaspredatorhunter said:


> I agree with Phil. However long they have been fighting we cant change any of it. Where I was in Afghanistan they didn't even know why I was there just that they didn't want us there.


 The North Koreans and Chinese didn't want my father there either, but sometimes you need to stand and fight for your freedom.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Short said:


> And rightfully so. I love my country....but we need to stop sticking our nose where it doesn't belong. Hey, I have an idea...lets take care of the millions of people living in poverty in this country before we go screw with another country's B.S. But you hit the nail on the head. The last war that we were involved with that the indigenous population wanted us there was WWII. Korea wasn't our fight, neither was Vietnam....or Somalia...Iraq ..or even Afghanistan for that matter.
> 
> Oh yeah....the idiots that make up duck dynasty...not worth my time.


 I am sorry you feel that way Short. Maybe Sharia law won't be that bad after all...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> nope
> dont care for either of them


 Tim you don't like anyone...


----------



## youngdon

I give Phil credit for being who he is and sticking to his beliefs. I did not see the show as Hannity is a sensationalist on the heels of Rush. Neither of them can tell a story straight up with out giving their spin to it. IMO the Republicans would be smart to just stick to the facts on issues and stop spinning it.


----------



## kiyote

can't stand hannity . he is a whiny putz. robertson is a decent dude but his show is moronic


----------



## Indiana Jones

kiyote said:


> can't stand hannity . he is a whiny putz. robertson is a decent dude but his show is moronic


I don't think the show was put on for it's intellectual properties or astro physics segments. It was put on for entertainment, and as a gun loving Christian white male (aka a bad guy in modern America) I find it refreshing seeing things like hunting, gun culture, and prayer being positively portrayed. Have you noticed in modern America it is now hip and trendy to bash Christians? But don't you dare say a word about the muslims....

The Robertsons pray in EVERY episode and that offends rabid atheists and the hunting offends PETA types. For those reasons, I say keep on keepin on Robertsons! Liberal butthurt makes me smile.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Way to go Indiana Jones, I see you have some balls...


----------



## Indiana Jones

azpredatorhunter said:


> Way to go Indiana Jones, I see you have some balls...


Well thanks. Not so much balls, I just wasn't born with a filter. I say exactly what I'm thinking and sometimes I end up paying for it. Political correctness offends me. 

"Say what you mean and mean what you say".


----------



## kiyote

that's why I said he was a decent dude


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

azpredatorhunter said:


> Tim you don't like anyone...


eric, i like you :biggrin:

i dont like hannity simply because if you dont agree with his point of view then in his mind your wrong and so is your point of view

i dont like robertson simply because he pushes his religious view point,and like hannity if you have a differant view on religious matters

then in his mind your wrong and so is your point of view

i have my own views on alot of issues including religious ones

i dont try and push my views on others,and will let others have their points of view on such matters

i dont feel they or their views are wrong simply because they may not agree with me or my point of views

just like anti gunners they feel that all of us gun loving americans are wrong and so are our point of views towards such things as the second amendment simply because our point of views are differant than theirs

and thats why i dont like anti gunners 

well that and they keep trying to take my guns away along with my second amendment rights


----------



## Indiana Jones

Never seen an interview where Robertson pushes his views on anyone. Ive never seen or heard Hannity do I cant opine there. Ive seen Robertson answer questions that were asked of him, most of them baiting questions. (As is typical of the crap seen on TV). But him pushing views? Never noticed that. He does not seek out those types of BS conversations. They get him on TV to talk about duck calls and ambush his faith. Perhaps he is just a man of values that are no longer trendy today so people like to attempt to attack his character and the character of others like them. Religion is not "in" anymore. Kinda like bell bottoms. So people jump on the "progress" bandwagon and try to attack old fashioned view points. I see it frequently out and about and at work. As a guy with no facebook, twitter, or myspace etc I can filter alot of stupid people out. But I still encounter rabid atheists and pushy gay rights advocates. I overhear them mostly, I don't take the bait. I'd rather save my energy for constructive things like loading mags, eating bacon, and jerking off. Instead of wasting my wind on some self righteous douchebag who thinks I am a bible thumper because I carry a gun, pray, and hold the door for women...I just smile and carry on. I was raised a Southerner, I can't help being the way I am, which is the way I plan to stay.


----------



## glenway

So there.


----------



## catcapper

Ha--- I hope Indy doesn't go blind.LOL. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## glenway

I tried to ignore that part, Cat.


----------



## kiyote

inys a snake handler? all this time we were led to believe he were skeared o snakes


----------



## Indiana Jones

Hahahahaha shock value achieved


----------



## A10hunter

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> eric, i like you :biggrin:
> 
> i dont like hannity simply because if you dont agree with his point of view then in his mind your wrong and so is your point of view
> 
> i dont like robertson simply because he pushes his religious view point,and like hannity if you have a differant view on religious matters
> 
> then in his mind your wrong and so is your point of view
> 
> i have my own views on alot of issues including religious ones
> 
> i dont try and push my views on others,and will let others have their points of view on such matters
> 
> i dont feel they or their views are wrong simply because they may not agree with me or my point of views
> 
> just like anti gunners they feel that all of us gun loving americans are wrong and so are our point of views towards such things as the second amendment simply because our point of views are differant than theirs
> 
> and thats why i dont like anti gunners :wink:
> 
> well that and they keep trying to take my guns away along with my second amendment rights


For crying out loud, lol. Don't use the cliche " don't try and push your religious views down our throats" because the fact of the matter is Phil (along with other Christians like myself, or other's) are simply sharing their faith as we are called to do out of love for our Savior and people around us. It's not just Christians either that witness about their faith and want people to follow after the religion of their choice, and Phil obeys the bible and talks about it without force. Sure people can be insistent, but the Muslims are the only religion that requires conversion or death, and promotes the killing of Jews and Christians, and anyone who opposes the Koran. God hates the sin, not the sinner, and so should we. But, sin doesn't mean the same thing to everyone, especially if your not a born-again Christian that knows & strives to be in an obedient, loving, personal relationship with Jesus Christ. God doesn't need Christians to fight & defend the faith with anger towards people, and Phil has always talked about that, so there is no "pushing his views on others" issues. I don't have any personal issues with Hannity, and I also don't watch too much political news because it all has a spin. Happy hunting all, and have a great day in the USA atriot:


----------



## A10hunter

youngdon said:


> I give Phil credit for being who he is and sticking to his beliefs. I did not see the show as Hannity is a sensationalist on the heels of Rush. Neither of them can tell a story straight up with out giving their spin to it. IMO the Republicans would be smart to just stick to the facts on issues and stop spinning it.


O'Reily factor- no spin zone, the spin stops here. :mrgreen:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Tim it's ok... I don't like Hannity either, I was flipping through the channels and he said Phil was on next...Phil made some good points on sisi, and I just wanted to know if anyone seen it. If you guys lived near our southern border you guys would be very concerned about isis and others who want to do us harm. Imagine going to your turkey spot and have to bring a rifle with extra mags in case you get into a shootout with drug smugglers or two legged coyotes.


----------



## A10hunter

we should be prepared for sure because something can happen any day


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

History will repeat it's self...


----------



## kiyote

no sense in hating GOD just because man is evil


----------



## Indiana Jones

Short said:


> More people have died in the name of christianity than any other religion. Sinners...the whole lot.......


Another modern day fallacy. Do some research into islam. I had to write extensively on this subject for a biblical archaeology course. In fact more people have died in the name of allah than Christianity, and Judaism COMBINED.


----------



## A10hunter

Indiana Jones said:


> Another modern day fallacy. Do some research into islam. I had to write extensively on this subject for a biblical archaeology course. In fact more people have died in the name of allah than Christianity, and Judaism COMBINED.


thats what i found in my history studies as well


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Remember,history is always written by the victors


----------



## kiyote

mans greatest achievement has been finding and inventing new ways to kill each other. it's not really about religion it's about controll and who gets to be top dog.those who start the wars believe in nothing but money and power, religion is just a means to an end.if there were only one religion in the world we would find another reason to continue killing


----------



## Indiana Jones

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Remember,history is always written by the victors


Bones, artifacts, and HARD evidence don't lie. Not everyone gets their knowledge from history class. Field research has shown that islam has accounted for a major percentile of the violent deaths of the world in the last ~2,000 years. There are countless doctorate dissertations written on this very subject. I know it is hard to acknowledge because popular culture tells you to demonize Christians and Jews but the anthropological/archaeological evidence is abundant and blatant.


----------



## A10hunter

I watched the interview with Phil and loved it, he said nothing wrong & hope a lot of people read his new book.


----------



## kiyote

I don't question the existence of dinosaur bones but I do question the ability of scientists to acuratly date a bone.just cause they say they can do it doesn't mean they can. there was a time when they all thought the world was flat


----------



## A10hunter

Lets all make sure to stick together on voting out the politicians that want to take away our guns, hunting privileges, and God given rights & freedoms as that time approaches us soon. I like these conversations, even if there are difference of opinions, as long as we don't disrespect each other :biggrin2:


----------



## Indiana Jones

A10hunter said:


> Lets all make sure to stick together on voting out the politicians that want to take away our guns, hunting privileges, and God given rights & freedoms as that time approaches us soon. I like these conversations, even if there are difference of opinions, as long as we don't disrespect each other :biggrin2:


But but but we need obama to save us from those icky gun people!!!!


----------



## A10hunter

lets convert them to the right, lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Indiana Jones said:


> But but but we need obama to save us from those icky gun people!!!!


but if obama was the answer

how stupid was the question?


----------



## Indiana Jones

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> but if obama was the answer
> how stupid was the question?


No idea, it was asked in Swahili!


----------



## kiyote

A10hunter said:


> Lets all make sure to stick together on voting out the politicians that want to take away our guns, hunting privileges, and God given rights & freedoms as that time approaches us soon. I like these conversations, even if there are difference of opinions, as long as we don't disrespect each other :biggrin2:


from your lips to GODS ears, A10


----------



## A10hunter

I know that God hears me all the time, and I'm so glad He cares deeply about my prayers


----------



## A10hunter

The answers are up to Him, and in His time. I must simply be patient, content, & obedient to His word because I live my life for Him :angel:


----------



## Indiana Jones

I like turtles.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I like tatas!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Short said:


> Turtles are cool....ninja type.....


i like the original ninja turtles

this new generation sucks,they changed the story line so much that it isnt even the same



Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I like tatas!!


me too :hot:



A10hunter said:


> I know that God hears me all the time, and I'm so glad He cares deeply about my prayers





A10hunter said:


> The answers are up to Him, and in His time. I must simply be patient, content, & obedient to His word because I live my life for Him :angel:


i could respond to this but its not worth it

debating such things with people whom have that much faith is like arguing with a child over a fairy tale in a book


----------



## kiyote

sounds like a new spin on, "if GOD be with you, who can be against you" :wink: :thumbsup:

I also like these threads. except that all to often they turn into an arguement instead of discusion and end with someone getting thier feelings hurt and ultimatly degenerate into name calling. when this happens it is no longer worth the effort


----------



## A10hunter

I got no problem with any man or woman who doesn't believe in Jesus, I know it ain't no fairy tale. I love to study the Bible and talk about it, but I won't waste my time with anyone that wants to be disrespectful about it either.


----------



## kiyote

Short said:


> Poo poo head...


rotflmao.I don't believe I'VE EVER HAD ANYONE CALL ME A poopoo head before


----------



## A10hunter

Short said:


> A10,
> 
> There's a difference between disrespect and conversation. I respect your right to practice your religion, that's why I served this country. That's what makes this country great. The fact that we can all have different views and beliefs. I think it's awesome that you are passionate about your faith. It's just not my bag of chips. I will try to be respectful of you and your beliefs, but don't take it the wrong way if I question your thinking. I have met a bunch of people whom are so blinded by their devotion to religion that they cannot formulate an intelligent answer to simple questions pertaining to religion, nor have that evidence to back them up. I hope we can continue to have these conversations and I hope your statement wasn't directed towards me. If so, sorry bud.


No problem Short, it wasn't directed at you. Having questions for someone about their faith is a good thing in my opinion, but questioning someone's thinking based on their devotion to that religion seems pointless if you don't know the scripture of study. I don't judge or condemn people to hell, or accept them into heaven. I can back up what I believe with all the scripture and the evidence of creation over evolution, but that stuff is not a secret. It's free will, and faith is up to each person.


----------



## glenway

Thanks for keeping it civil, men. Now, let those without sin cast another stone.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Short said:


> I live in Colorado...I can cast a stoner..


Gross! Why would you EVER go to Boulder!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I like Cheech and Chong man...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Yea Man the Black Labradoren stuff tasted like s*** but ole Man!!!


----------



## youngdon

Short said:


> Newsflash.....stoners are everywhere now...


Newsflash.......stoners have been everywhere for a long time......


----------

